# German Castrol Question



## Chad4061 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm running german castrol 0w-30 and i was wondering if it would be ok to run it in warmer temps. i live in tennessee and last year we had avg. 90 degree weather with highs around 100-110 during the summer. I know that it is a thin grade of oil which ran great for the winter but wanting to know if it would be safe to run it year round. 


_Modified by Chad4061 at 12:59 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: German Castrol Question (Chad4061)*

absolutly, if its as good as amsoil 10-30 full synthetic, 170,000 on my chipped 01 wolfie an still going great


----------



## Chad4061 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: German Castrol Question (rodhotter)*

well its a "full" synthetic according to the forums. I know that the regular castrol is supposed to only have synthetic additives. It has been doing good so far. i just replaced the valve cover gasket with the camshaft seals and no gunk or sludge build up anywhere in the head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

